# Can i afford a place



## Sye1975 (Nov 4, 2008)

Can anybody help

I've had my job offer through this weekend

Basic Salary and Housing allowance

Housing allowance = 8750Dhs

What will this get me in Dubai, i'm told that i should be looking in Mirdiff is that right

Regards


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps a studio or a 1 bed in International City. or Discovery Gardens

Have a look at this site.
Rent Dubai Long term rental apartments, Villas, Condos, homes and other residential property in Dubai, UAE with Better Homes


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Or a studio in Marina


----------



## Sye1975 (Nov 4, 2008)

Would i get anything with 2 bedrooms

Poss on a complex?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

That will get you a 1br in Discovery Gardens. Where would you be working though?


----------



## Sye1975 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ras Al Khor Industrial


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you will be in Ras Al Khor, then on that budget International City would be the best choice


----------

